# First sewing project...a dog collar OF COURSE!



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Thought I would share the very first item I have ever made on a sewing machine. My mom got me one for Christmas and I am really excited to make all sorts of stuff for my boys and maybe friends dogs as well! 

The top collar is a Martingale I purchased from Lafalotin on ebay. I used it as a model for the collar below  I couldn't find the slide buckles to finish it but I did find them online so I will have to purchase them and wait for them to get here.

I'm really proud of myself for accomplishing this much so I hope you like it! :biggrin:

























I know I need a better camera. I swear my iphone takes better pictures!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is really nice. I'm not a sewer, but martingales look kind of complicated.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> That is really nice. I'm not a sewer, but martingales look kind of complicated.




Thanks! :biggrin:
They aren't as complicated at they look. You just gotta figure out where all the loops and metal bits are suppose to go!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I should be in bed because I'm getting up at 3:30 am but I just HAD to start another  I really can't wait to get the rest of the hardware in! My boys are going to be the best dressed dogs in town! :biggrin:

This one is SPARKLY! It has gold sparkly thread in the lighter blue and dark blue sparkly in the black area. It was a throw pillow case so thats why it has the odd breaks in the design.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I wish I was as enterprising as you. I don't want to make collars but i have spent a fortune on these simple sweaters that look like they are just two pieces of felt and some velcro. I think I could buy the material for about ten dollars. and they cost I think $60 apiece from the company.

you are inspiring me to take a stab at it.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OK, so the animal goods shop-a-holic in me is SCREAMING*" I WANT THE SPARKLY ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dance::dance::dance:"*

But the normal, shop hater, girl who can only spend 30-ish minutes shopping for stuff for us humans is going, 
"AWE, good job! Those are really cool!:thumb: "


ANYWAYS now that you know a wee bit of the inter workings of my mind...GOOD job Em...I look forward to getting my own sewing machine back out soon!LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> OK, so the animal goods shop-a-holic in me is SCREAMING*" I WANT THE SPARKLY ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dance::dance::dance:"*
> 
> But the normal, shop hater, girl who can only spend 30-ish minutes shopping for stuff for us humans is going,
> "AWE, good job! Those are really cool!:thumb: "
> ...


Thanks Abi! 

I do have enough fabric for at least 2 more sparkly collars.:biggrin: When is the next doggy birthday?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Thanks Abi!
> 
> I do have enough fabric for at least 2 more sparkly collars.:biggrin: When is the next doggy birthday?


You are most welcome!!:biggrin:

Its just SOO.....SHINNY AND PURDY!!!!!!!

Rhett's is Feb 14th, and Brody's was Dec 2nd!:wink:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Finished!  My sewing machine hated the small loop on the sparkly one so I am going to have to finish it by hand. I ordered the metal slide buckles but I found these heavy duty plastic ones today and I couldn't resist finishing the collars. I have more fabric like this so I will be making more with the metal pieces. I LOVE THEM!  Can't wait to make more :biggrin:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The sparkly one is just lovely - the other is pretty too but the sparkly one is like a party dress.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Liz said:


> The sparkly one is just lovely - the other is pretty too but the sparkly one is like a party dress.


Yeah it reminds me of one of my homecoming dresses! It's Mikeys party collar


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Mind if I ask where you're buying the hardware from and did you find a template online or something to figure out HOW to make them? :biggrin:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> Mind if I ask where you're buying the hardware from and did you find a template online or something to figure out HOW to make them? :biggrin:


I just used the completed martingale collar that is picture in the first post. I bought it off ebay. I just looked at how it was made and duplicated it.

I ordered the hardware from here
Dog Collar Buckles, Snap Hooks, Metal D Rings, Nylon Webbing and Kits for Collars


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Those are awesome, very good job indeed.
I've never sewn anything at all. I spent a bunch of money on a sewing machine a year ago, and a bunch more on stuff to make a blanket, but by the time I cut the squares and thread the machine my patience was up and I haven't touched it since.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I just used the completed martingale collar that is picture in the first post. I bought it off ebay. I just looked at how it was made and duplicated it.
> 
> I ordered the hardware from here
> Dog Collar Buckles, Snap Hooks, Metal D Rings, Nylon Webbing and Kits for Collars


I got my hardware from the same place!:thumb:

Now I just need to make mine!LOL :lol:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I got my hardware from the same place!:thumb:
> 
> Now I just need to make mine!LOL :lol:


Do it! It really doesnt take long at all.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Do it! It really doesnt take long at all.


HAHA, ya, I figure it wont take that long...its just getting the machine down from the attic, finding a spot to put it, making it so that no one rips it off of it's spot by hiding the cord, making sure that the spot that it fits allows for it to be plugged in, getting something for Dixi to do while Im running the machine so that she isnt at my feet howling cause she hates it, oh ya.....and finding time to do it all in!!!LOL :lol:

(HMMM.....Maybe I need to get my Mummy to give me more Sbux money...and then Ill just have multiple a day and stay awake longer!!:tongue


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I made this one as a belated Christmas present for some friends. Its for their dog Briggs (pictured in another post).


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Nicely done!!! Those look great!

I made my dogs some winter coats out of a couple of old pairs of jeans I never wear and a couple of old fleece vests. I just looked up a pattern on the internet and did some tweaking to fit my babies, I just couldn't make myself pay $100 each to order them online. No one local carries anything big enough to fit Dodger, and I couldn't find anything durable enough either. It took me all day one day, and they're not pretty by any means, but they keep them warm and thats what matters.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DandD said:


> Nicely done!!! Those look great!
> 
> I made my dogs some winter coats out of a couple of old pairs of jeans I never wear and a couple of old fleece vests. I just looked up a pattern on the internet and did some tweaking to fit my babies, I just couldn't make myself pay $100 each to order them online. No one local carries anything big enough to fit Dodger, and I couldn't find anything durable enough either. It took me all day one day, and they're not pretty by any means, but they keep them warm and thats what matters.


I'd love to make some coats! We don't really need them though. Maybe a shirt or 2 for Sprocket. I could never imagine spending that much on dog clothes! Good for you for making your own!  Thats basically how I felt about dog collars. It cost about 3$ to make one and takes about an hour. Much better than 15-20$ plus waiting for it to ship! :biggrin:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Just made this one too. This is for another friends dog. I really hope she likes it because I went to 3 different fabric stores to find one that seemed like she would like it.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

It looks like each one gets better than the last! Here's a couple pics of my coats, like I said, they're not pretty, but they're warm. And we get into -30 C in the winter sometimes so they definitely need them with their short hair.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DandD said:


> It looks like each one gets better than the last! Here's a couple pics of my coats, like I said, they're not pretty, but they're warm. And we get into -30 C in the winter sometimes so they definitely need them with their short hair.
> 
> View attachment 5614
> View attachment 5615


I like those! I love the look of the denim. They do look very warm too


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, I just used up what I had laying around not getting used anymore. They work really well, the denim cuts the wind nicely & the fleece keeps them toasty warm :smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Now you've shown us that site for the hardware, I might just break out the sewing machine and have a go at making Windy some collars and harnesses. I've got a heavy duty sail makers machine, so it's well capable of sewing leather and whatever, it's just if I'm capable or not. Give me a sail or boat canvas, not a problem, but a collar, well, we'll see. 
Has anyone ever made a harness?

I do have to add that I don't need to make Mollie (dog) any collars because Lauren43 made her 3 (yes, thats THREE) beautiful collars for Xmas as part of her Secret Santa present. They will last her quite some time!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Now you've shown us that site for the hardware, I might just break out the sewing machine and have a go at making Windy some collars and harnesses. I've got a heavy duty sail makers machine, so it's well capable of sewing leather and whatever, it's just if I'm capable or not. Give me a sail or boat canvas, not a problem, but a collar, well, we'll see.
> Has anyone ever made a harness?
> 
> I do have to add that I don't need to make Mollie (dog) any collars because Lauren43 made her 3 (yes, thats THREE) beautiful collars for Xmas as part of her Secret Santa present. They will last her quite some time!


Ooh i'd kill for that kind of machine! Mine is good but it complains a little! Haha

I haven't tried harnesses but Sprocket needs a few. That will be my next project


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

It is funny to find this post, my daughter got a sewing machine for Christmas and we have churned out four today. I wish I had a camera at the moment to post pics. We started making one for her friend who has just recently got a scotty dog, so we made her a tartan collar for him. Poppy got one too (orange and flowery) with matching lead and the others idk. I want to make the martingale ones but haven't found any quality hardware for them here in NZ, so would have get them else where.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow- those are really nice! I am tempted to try- but suck at sewing. I would like another limited choke for Quinn, but nobody seems to make them. Of course, he doesn't need a collar. He has 7 and one on the way from Collar Mania.


----------

